# What can live in an exo-terra



## jjsull33 (Sep 19, 2013)

My room mates have an Exo-Terra terrarium they aren't using and said I could have (more like I told them I was taking it and they didn't argue, just shrugged and went back to their own business hahaha) and I was wondering what I could put in it? It is 12x12 and 18in tall, so it isn't very big and the front opens. 

I would like something more active in the day, and I would like to handle it sometimes, however I realize the cage is small and I may not be able to get exactly what I want, so I would like to hear suggestions as to what can live in there for its life or close to. 

No bugs, except maybe a mantis if they can live in a cage that small, I can't deal with more than 6 legs hahaha.


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 19, 2013)

Really the only thing that fits in cages that small are dart frogs and other species that dont require heat gradients. 
Or maybe another species of frog that is inactive like a pacman maybe?


----------



## jjsull33 (Sep 19, 2013)

I figured the list was not long, I just feel like it shouldn't be sitting there empty haha. Any small lizards that can live in there?


----------



## TommyZ (Sep 19, 2013)

Maybe those lil Anoles or something? There probably are cooler lizards than Anoles though..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

crested geckos..an adult could easily and happily live in there. easy to care for too.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2013)

DUDE! Perfect for one of those salcutta tortoises. They only grow to the size of their enclosure, so you could have a mini. Sort of like a bonsai tortoise.


----------



## mcory (Dec 12, 2013)

Geckos!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: What can live in an exo-terra*



Tom said:


> DUDE! Perfect for one of those salcutta tortoises. They only grow to the size of their enclosure, so you could have a mini. Sort of like a bonsai tortoise.



You're hilarious!! I was literally laughing out loud! Only tortoise people would understand.


----------

